# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Sie / Ihr

## pisces

Goethe, in seinem Werk "Faust", benutzt immer "Ihr" statt "Sie" als die respektvolle Anrede. Ist das die

----------


## Оля

In "Die R

----------


## kt_81

[quote=pisces]Goethe benutzt in seinem Werk "Faust"  immer "Ihr" statt "Sie" als die respektvolle Anrede. Ist das die

----------


## sinneresse

Ja, damals war "Ihr" (also die zweite Person Plural, wie noch heute im Russischen   ::  ) die h

----------


## kt_81

[quote=sinneresse]
1. Goethe [b]ben

----------


## Старик

Ich habe es hier - glaube ich - schon einmal geschrieben:
Ich kenne die Anrede "Ihr" noch aus eigener Erfahrung. Man hat sie in meiner Jugend auf dem Land vor allem dann verwendet, wenn man mit

----------


## sinneresse

[quote=kt_81][quote=sinneresse]
1. Goethe [b]ben

----------


## kt_81

F

----------


## pisces

Danke euch allen f

----------

